# Teilarray erstellen



## pale23 (10. Feb 2014)

Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit von einem Array ein Teilarray zwischen zwei bestimmten Indizes zu erstellen, so aehnlich wie bei einem String mit Substring?


----------



## JavaMeister (10. Feb 2014)

Arrays (The Java™ Tutorials > Learning the Java Language > Language Basics)


----------



## Gucky (10. Feb 2014)

Aber auch nicht allzu schwer selbst zu implementieren. Eine for-Schleife und los gehts.


----------



## Fohnbit (11. Feb 2014)

geht das nicht mit arraycopy() am schnellsten und einfachsten?


----------

